# new site



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any one try to get into www.archerytalk.ca can`t get into it or who knows ???????


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I clicked your link and it brought me right to it. Has about 30 - 40 total posts so must be pretty new.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Link works for me as well!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I hear a lawsuit coming down the tracks. Betcha that site is down by summers end...most likely earlier.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Law suit*

The company bought the Domain name ...so i cant see a problem
Its a all Canadian site with canadian content....
And yes its a New site...just launched last week...Not much there yet but they are trying

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

link works for me, is the new site owned by this AT?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hillwilly said:


> link works for me, is the new site owned by this AT?


The site is sponsered by a company in Kingston Ont.... called Bronson and Bronson
They carry Bowtech, Diamond, PSE and Mathews

Andy


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

opened fine for me


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

got it to open as well now... thanks


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Ted...i posted your P and P poster on it for you.
I also said that beer was on you all weekend.....LOL

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I went there and don`t see poster under events or where is it?????


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ted, after cliking on events click on p&p tournament, there it is right below your post. and just for the record i am not happy about all this promoting its not helping my odds of winning, looking forward to being there. lol


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

3--d said:


> The company bought the Domain name ...so i cant see a problem
> Its a all Canadian site with canadian content....
> And yes its a New site...just launched last week...Not much there yet but they are trying
> 
> ...


I hope this site survives. I truly do but a domain being available has nothing to do with calling it Archery Talk. 
That little R with a circle around it means something I think. 
I am no lawyer and do not know the difference between R (Registered) and TM (Trademark) but...







I am sure I could buy the domain name Hoyt.ca or PSE.ca or Nike.ca (if they were available) but I believe these companies would have something to say about it.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Nothing to say, a domain is a domain. If you buy it you can use it. If archery talk.com did not buy the .ca well


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

A domain is most assuredly not just a domain. Capitalizing on the success of someone's brand by naming you company something similar is definitely problematic legally. My money is on the .ca site being down within a couple of months.

Different things are taken into account when domain naming conflicts arise, one of which is whether the businesses are the same. IE If I bought nike.ca but was operating a silk screening business, it wouldn't be a problem, my business isn't taking advantage of Nike's name, BUT if I bought nike.ca and was selling shoes, well, I'd be shut down in no time.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well it work for me.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Worked for me.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Hooked on phonics worked for me
The link too


----------

